# Yirgacheffe Roast Profile



## ronsil

Here is a profile for roasting an Ethiopian Yirgacheffe.

View attachment 1674


The thick lines are the current roast & the thin lines are the previous day roast template

Notice the 3.5 minute 'dwell' between end 1 crack & end of roast. This developed a lot of flavour behind the predominate citrus. I scripted to stop the roast just before 2 crack.

It is also worth noting how closely the todays roast follows the template from yesterday. The only difference is the environmental temp which increased towards the end because I set the heater to increase to 75% power 240 seconds after end of 1 crack. I did this because on the first roast the dwell was so long I became anxious not to stall.

Of course all this is readily available within a professional roasters armory but to now have this on a small (relatively) 250 gram roaster is really something.


----------



## etymotic

Great help for my roasting


----------

